# Jazz / hip hop fusion?



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Too few of these, looking for suggestions. Herbie Hancock did a few things, perhaps the best was Roy Hargrove's RH Factor in the mid 2000s, but that's about all I know






This is a beautiful tune with Erykah Badu


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Hip hop has roots in funk, so I guess the closest you can get is funk/jazz fusion and there is plenty of that. I would recommend the Pulp Fusion series of albums. Here is one from the series




but they are now about 10 of them I guess


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Thundercat


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Tyler, The Creator






^ If you look through the videos on the NPR Music youtube channel you can find a lot of other jazzy hip hop.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

I've often been curious why there isn't more jazz/hip-hop fusion out there. Given they're the two genres in which improvisation is most common they'd seem to be a common-sense pairing. I'm enjoying most of the above and will be watching (and listening to) this thread with interest.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I guess I'm more into funk jazz than hip hop. But all of these uploads are in my collection including both Scofields album.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Harleigh Cole, grandson of Nat and nephew of Natalie:


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I've tried to give this sort of 'jazz / hip hop fusion' a chance over the years, but it doesn't do much for me.

The 'jazzier' parts sound a bit more like some of the jazzier R&B of the 70's, or a soundtrack to a 70's Blaxploitation movie, than actual jazz. I just don't hear much jazz in it.

Some of the only jazz with rap type vocals that do something for me, are the examples that come out of the M-BASE movement started by sax player, Steve Coleman. I guess much of what these people produce, is not so much 'jazz / hip hop fusion', but more like, modern, progressive jazz, with rap like vocals.

Here's an example of what I am referring to:

The vocals on this do not start until about 5 minutes in. But the piece up until then, holds up on its own as a jazz piece, even if the song had no vocals.






Or this:


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Jazz Hop Artists -

https://www.last.fm/tag/jazz+hop/artists

The 10 Best Jazz Rap Albums To Own On Vinyl -

http://www.vinylmeplease.com/magazine/the-ten-best-jazz-rap-albums-to-own-on-vinyl/

Best Jazz Hip Hop? -

https://genius.com/discussions/11296-Best-jazz-hip-hop

Jazz rap -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jazz_rap


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Simon Moon said:


>


I have the CD. Bruce Cockburn is on a couple tracks including this one. Great album!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

FloFilz


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I agree with Bvw 1080 and starthrower that the best examples of what I would call "hip hop jazz" is John Scofield. From Uberjam deaux:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Digressing somewhat into more "loop music" territory, the "Future Sound of Jazz" series is a favorite of mine:


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------

